# Terhi 385 Umbau



## xaru (16. Mai 2014)

Moin zusammen,

hab mal angefangen mein Terhi umzubauen, vorerst aber erstmal aus billigsten Sperrholz um den Verschnitt bei den Siebdruckplatten im Rahmen zu halten 

Die Schablonen für den Stauraum am Heck und die Profile für den Boden sind schon mal fertig. Den Boden hab ich bis jetzt nur als Karton zurecht geschnitten. 

Die Arbeit die man sich mit sowas antut ist schon echt Hammer, kleinst kram um die Rundungen zurecht zu schneiden....#t#t
aber Spaß macht es all dem total 

Morgen kommen dann die Siebdruckplatten dran, hoffe ich bekomme das Heck und zumindest die Bodenprofile soweit fertig.

Stühle sind ja mittlerweile auch eingetrudelt, Echo wartet auch darauf eingebaut zu werden.

Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Toll.
Da bin ich auf den Fortgang gespannt....


----------



## bobbykron (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Hab auch das terhi 385


----------



## madpraesi (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Hallo xaru

sehr gute arbeit bis jetzt #6 mich würde mal interessieren wie Du die Sachen mit dem Terhi verbindest.
Da ich auch gerade beim Umbau bin steh ich da noch vor einem Rätsel weil ich ungerne ins Boot schrauben möchte.

Gruß Christian


----------



## xaru (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

So, heute war die Zeit echt knapp. Hab dieses Wochenende Nachtschicht und mehr als drei Stunden waren heute nicht drin.

Heute gings dann an die Siebdruckplatten, zuerst grob zurecht geschnitten und dann wurden die Schablonen aufgelegt und mit weißen Edding umrundet.

Gesägt hab ich mit einer Stichsäge und feinem Sägeblatt, man sollte wirklich vorsichtig und langsam Sägen, dass die Platten an den Kanten nicht ausfransen.

Dank der Schablonen ging das echt flott und passt alles perfekt :m 

Das ganze wird, wenns dann soweit ist mit Sikaflex 291 eingeklebt und davor die Kanten der Siebdruckplatten mit Epoxidharz versiegelt.

Mehr kommt dann im laufe der nächsten Woche #6


----------



## simmi321 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Das Terhi 385 wäre mir zu kippelig zum ausbauen. Durch die hohe sitzposition denke ich wird's ordentlich Schaukeln . Zudem noch das zusätzliche Gewicht in Kombination mit der relativ flachen bordwand wäre mir zu heikel. Mich würde interessieren wie es später liegt.


----------



## simmi321 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Achso, der Ausbau sieht soweit gut aus .


----------



## xaru (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

So, heute ging es weiter mit dem Boden. War wieder ne scheiß Arbeit mit dem Zurecht schneiden, damit der Boden auch auf den Profilen aufliegt und seitlich an der Bordwand passt. Ging ziemlich oft rein und wieder raus 

Letztendlich passt aber auch er perfekt. Weiter ging es dann am Heck mit der Klappe für Stauraum. Hab ich bis jetzt aber erstmal nur ausgeschnitten. Zudem noch eine Klappe im Boden um an den Lenz stopfen oder wie das teil auch immer heißt ran zu kommen. 
Die Klappe im vorderen Bereich wird auch erneuert, war schon ziemlich ramponiert, musste nur die Nieten mit denen sie befestigt war aufbohren und ab war sie.

Die Stühle durften auch kurz an ihrem Platz um zu sehen wo ich bohren muss, aber so in allem bin ich bis jetzt zuversichtlich das es noch was wird  Vergleichbar mit anderen umbauten ist es ja nicht, gibt ja noch etliche kompliziertere ausbauten, aber für meine Bedürfnisse wird es auf jeden Fall reichen #6

Geh jetzt mal noch`n paar Aale ärgern, bis demnächst


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Super bis jetzt! Bin gespannt!


----------



## xaru (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Es hat geaalt:vik:


----------



## xaru (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Sodele, heute gings schon fast ans Finale. Hab die Platte für den Stauraum vorne heute gemacht, alt weg und die neue zugeschnitten. Zudem die Klappe fürs Heck mit Alu winkeln verkleidet und das gleiche auch noch im Boden.

Zudem die Löcher für die Stühle gebohrt, wo ich dann festgestellt hab das meine Schrauben zu kurz sind....0,5 cm #q#q
Für das Stromkabel vom E-Motor ist jetzt auch schon mal das Loch drin, genau so wie für das Echo.

Um jetzt weiter zu kommen bräuchte ich erstmal das Harz zum versiegeln, kommt hoffentlich morgen. Sikaflex hab ich heute bekommen und reicht denke ich, lieber zu viel als zu wenig...viel hilft viel 

Bis bald


----------



## simmi321 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Na da kannst ja am Wochenende schon raus . Top


----------



## xaru (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

So, war die letzten Tage mal wieder am werkeln. Hab die Profile und den Boden eingeklebt. 
Hatte von meinem Aquarium noch vier LED leisten übrig die mit 12 Volt laufen, die hab ich gleich seitlich mit eingeklebt, als optisches plus  

Echolot ist nun auch verbaut, wo ich allerdings die Halterung auseinander Bauen musste um die Kabel durch die Platten zu kriegen, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein gut zwei cm starkes Vesperbrett aus Kunststoff um den Geber am Heck zu befestigen.

Die Silikonränder muss ich auch noch säubern, worauf ich mich ja schon freue 

Alles in einem bin ich aber äußerst zufrieden #6


----------



## donak (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Da steht ner Vatertags- bzw. Männertagstour ja nichts mehr im Wege.

Sieht gelungen aus!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Mir gefällt die Idee mit den LED's, nur kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die in dieser Anordnung des nachts eher blenden werden!
Legst du da noch ne Gummimatte oder Teppich rein, sonst kannst du wenn die Siebdruckplatten nass sind, darauf Eiskunstlaufen?
Ansonsten sieht das alles recht gut gelungen aus.

Jürgen


----------



## xaru (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Habs schon gemerkt, wo ich das Heck fertig gemacht hab hats geregnet  Teppich kommt auf jeden Fall mal nicht rein, zu faul zum Putzen und recht happig vom Geld her, kostet ja nochmal ne richtige Stange Geld


----------



## Umas (29. August 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Moin. Bin jetzt auch stolzer Eigner eines Tehri 385. Deine Aktion...alle Achtung, mit viel Liebe und Geschick...Respekt! Bist du schon mit dem Boot fertig? Kannst du noch Bilder nach der Fertigstellung posten?! Wie liegt es im Wasser??? Neugiiiiiieeeerr!!! hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Verstärkung des heckspiegels?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Carpdr (30. August 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Hallo Ihr,
 als erstes möchte ich Dir sagen, dass ich Deinen Umbau super finde.

 Habe diesen Beitrag auch soeben gelesen. Fahre ein Terhi440 und es ist ja das gleiche Boot, nur bisschen größer halt.
 Bin auch am überlegen mir meins auszubauen, aber bin ein bisschen unsicher wegen der Kippeligkeit und das die Bordwand eventuell zu niedrig dafür ist.
 Würde mich auf freuen wenn Du noch mehr Bilder reinsetzen könntest und beschreiben würdest, wie es mit der Küchenbrettmontage geklappt hat.

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## xaru (2. September 2014)

*AW: Terhi 385 Umbau*

Moin zusammen,

bin momentan zeitlich sehr gebunden und fast nur am arbeiten, Bilder gibts die Tage mal wenn ich Zuhause bin.

Der Halter fürs Echo hält Bombe, hab ihn mit Sika fest geklebt und die zwei Brettchen zusammengeschraubt und dann den Geber drauf.

Im stehen Fischen ist auch überhaupt kein Problem und recht angenehm also da kippelt nix. 

Meine Bodenplatte ist gute 2 Meter lang, am Heck der Stauraum hat ca. 80 cm, Passen genau 2 100AH Batterien Quer rein direkt hinter dem Lenzstopfen wo es dann wieder ein stückchen nach oben geht und genügend Tackle. 

Zwischen vorderen Sitz und dem hinteren hab ich ca. 1,60 Meter Platz zum bewegen was auch völlig ausreichend ist und beim 440 wirds ja noch mehr.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich auch zufrieden, es liegt trotz Umbau noch gut und stabil im Wasser, Bordwandhöhe im Wasser sind ca. 30 cm, kommt drauf an wer noch mitfährt


----------

